# Requesting permission to leave Australia on Bridging Visa



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Firstly I must admit this forum is bloody fantastic and your all so helpful! 

So we will be submitting our 820/801 visa at the end of next month and it's all coming along nicely now. 

Once my partner is issued a Bridging Visa, what is the process of requesting permission to leave Australia for a holiday? 

We would like to return to Germany to spend Christmas with her family for a couple of weeks. Do you think we can request this permission when we submit our application in person at the end of next month?

Thoughts?

Matt


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Matt,
In 2009 I was in the same situation. I sent my application for a Bridging visa B ( the only one allowing you to re-entry Australia) a month before my departure date. They called me saying that I have to do it max. a week before. So, I would say, is way too early to apply for the BVB. God luck with your Partner visa!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I lodged my 820 application Jan 14th and wanted to leave the country start of Feb. I completed the paperwork and walked into Immi in Sydney, had my passport stamped and few hours later was on the plane. It is very easy and simple.


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

Bumping this one up again guys! 

Situation as follows:

30 Oct 2011 we shall be submitting our 820/801 onshore in Melbourne. My partner shall then be on the Bridging Visa A. 

We are about to book non-refundable / no cancellation flights to Europe for Christmas to see her family. 

When we submit the Bridging Visa B application, will seeing the family and providing an overseas address, along with proof of purchase from our joint account and the flights themselves prove enough evidence to obtain the Bridging Visa B?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, as above the bridging visa is simple to get. You do not need proof of anything. Just complete the form and hand it in to immigration. As another posted said they had theirs an about a week by post I got it done in person at immigration. Don't worry you will be allowed to leave the country for your holiday. 


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi again!

Scenario: If my partner is on Bridging Visa A (BVA) and then applied for Bridging Visa B (BVB) to spend a month overseas for Christmas to see family, then returns to Australia.

Question: Will she be returning to Australia on BVA or BVA? Will her working rights from BVA still be valid for when she returns in Australia and until a decision is made on visa 820.

I'm assuming they will be fine?? But then again, you can never assume!

*** UPDATE ***
The Australian Government have answered my question on the form!



> Bridging visa B: (the travel visa) for those who have a Bridging visa A (or existing Bridging visa B) and have substantial reasons for travelling overseas during processing of their substantive visa application.
> 
> The Bridging visa B has the same work conditions as the Bridging visa A or B held at the time.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf


Thanks


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Also remember that when her BVB expires she must reapply for BVA.


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

Funny you mentioned reapplying for BVA as I just read that on this really informative blog:

Australian Immigration Blog - Grant Williams

*My concern is still the substantial reason for travel on the BVB*



> To be granted a BVB you must 'convince' DIAC that you have a 'substantial reason for travel'. This sounds ominous and I have seen quite a few applicants turned away at the DIAC counter by an officer telling them that he or she does not consider that they have a substantial reason to travel. They wander off looking confused. The reason for this provision is that DIAC want you here just in case they a) need you in relation to your application or b) what to make a decision on your application which will not be possible if you are overseas. Processing officers usually check with for example the MRT / RRT to determine if your application is likely to be heard in the time you propose to be overseas. If it is you're not going to get the BVB.
> 
> Don't be put off by the 'substantial reason for travel' criterion by a counter officer. Generally almost anything is substantial reason and it is a subjective judgement - however going somewhere for a couple of weeks in the sun probably will not fly! Insist on being given a ticket if you're there to let a processing officer see your application.


*Our substantial reason for travel*
To spend time with the applicant's family (mother, father, sister and grand parents) who all reside in [country name] as applicant has been away for over 1 year. This period co-incides with Christmas and flights have been purchased.

Thoughts on our reason?


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing as your application will only be in a couple of months before your travel I can't see you would have a problem. What visa is your partner on now?


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

Working Holiday visa


----------

